# Kostenlosen Gästebuch



## goela (28. Juni 2002)

*Kostenloses Gästebuch*

Ich bin für meine kostenlose Homepage auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Gästebuch!

Sollte folgende Features haben:
- kostenlos
- Design anpassbar (wenigstens die Hintergrundfarbe)
- Deutschsprachig
- möglichst ohne Werbung

Wer kennt solch einen Service?

Habe im Internet geschaut, aber die Auswahl ist gross! Übrigens im Forum habe ich schon gesucht (Gästebuch kostenlos -> 3 Resultate)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Juni 2002)

hi

auf http://www.pixelexpect.com findest du eine msgbox.. das ist so eine art gästebuch, es ist voll anpassbar mit hilfe von css usw. und auch ohne! Die Seite an sich ist leider auf englisch, aber du kannst die sprache in der Config-Area auf deutsch stellen.

unter services findest du es. falls du interesse hast.


----------



## Nino (29. Juni 2002)

Hi.
Dieses Gästebuch hier erfüllt alle deine Voraussetzungen.

Hier


----------



## goela (29. Juni 2002)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und die Hinweise!
Werde mir diese mal genauer anschauen!!!!


----------



## Nino (30. Juni 2002)

Falls du ein besseres finden solltest oder so, kannst du es ja posten


----------



## goela (2. Juli 2002)

Nun das von Nino vorgeschlagene Gästebuch habe ich mir mal angeschaut! Ist brauchbar. Gut ist, dass man dort das Layout per HTML definieren kann.

Habe zwischenzeitlich noch weiter geschaut und folgende Adresse gefunden.

http://www.gb-x.de

Dieses Gästebuch lässt sich sehr leicht konfigurieren (Farbe, etc.). Ausserdem bietet es bei der gleichen Anmeldung noch ein Voting und Secret Bereich an. Es blendet keine Werbung ein und absolut kostenlos.
Da es sich sehr leicht konfigurieren lässt und es vom Design gut an meine Homepage anpassen lässt, habe ich mich für dieses entschieden.

Ach ja! Es lassen sich sogar Smilies in den Text aufnehmen!


----------



## TSTElBratzo (2. Juli 2002)

Gästebuch 
gibt es ja auch noch


----------

